# Will this work?



## k5emf (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello all,I have recently found out i'm going to be in the Pensacola area for a week in the middle of July.I'm from nowhere near the ocean,but have always thought how fun it would be to fish the surf.I did inherit a possible rod and reel to use.It is an old Wright and Mcgill Granger fiberglass steelhead rod.8 and a half foot long with a green penn 704 on it.It doesnt list a lure weight range but it does have (3 H) printed on it.I'm hoping that means 3oz- heavy action?I mostly want to cast artificials,spoons and plugs but to cast bait would be nice too.I will also bring some of my bass size rigs also.And also,what can I expect to catch in july?dont care much for eating just for fun.I tried to find all this out by reading the forum here myself but I guess after 24 hours of reading my mind is shot.Thanks in advance for any takers...Steve...P.S. if i need a real surf rod Im sure I could go buy one when I get there.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

What you have will work fine. You can catch red fish, sharks, and spanish mackerel. Fish with live bait for reds, cut bait for sharks, and a gotcha or bubble rig for spanish.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

hang onto that reel. I've got 3 and it is my go to surf reel.
the rod might be a bit heavy, but two schools on surf fishing- those who want a big heavy rod to cast long distance, and those who use lighter stuff and ware willing to wade to target spots. Your steelhead rod will be fine for getting you started. Get a kast master, Hopkins, Tony, or some similar spoon, the kast master does well with he weight. If you are not interested in eating fish, you can have a blast with ladyfish with your rig and a spoon.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

bring that stuff with you ,get some good casting lures ,teaser hooks , some wire leaders and enjoy.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm from Arkansas and go down about every summer. Guys on her have helped me a ton. I use my bass stuff for everything except sharks. I use a catfish rod for sharks. I target thr small ones 6' or less. I've done very well in the surf most years.


----------



## k5emf (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies,it appears I may not have to buy too much after all.I know this question is not going to have an exact answer,but what can I expect to be the maximum cast length I will need to make..with what I have now a 1/2 oz ish spoon at 60 to 70 yards is doable..will this be ok you think?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

It depends on how far out the breakers are. There will be two sets one, in close and the other a bit further out. I've caught fish literally two feet from the shore. If the surf isn't too wild and it's warm you can wade out and throw past the second breaker. The surf changes as you go down the beach. If you want to throw to the second group, just walk down the beach until it's close enough to make it out. Sometimes it's just not going to be. I've done pretty well just throwing out as far as I can. I've fished a few times where I was casting out about 10 yards and catching all the fish I wanted.


----------

